# New entry level DLP projector



## record_breaker (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone seen or heard anything about Optomas new HD65 that's replaced the HD 70, any reviews around that anyone's aware of??

Thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There are 3 user reviews here:

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Optoma-HD65-user-reviews.htm


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

record_breaker said:


> Anyone seen or heard anything about Optomas new HD65 that's replaced the HD 70, any reviews around that anyone's aware of??
> 
> Thanks


The folks at the under $3K Projectors at AVS Forums have a thread going on it.


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

record_breaker said:


> Anyone seen or heard anything about Optomas new HD65 that's replaced the HD 70, any reviews around that anyone's aware of??
> 
> Thanks


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=947156


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It's a very popular projector in the UK and AVforums have a long thread about it..
I've decided that the HD65 will be my next projector..


----------



## record_breaker (Feb 12, 2008)

There are negative comments concerning Rainbows associated with it on the AVS forum. I suppose you could find similar remarks on there about other DLP's I haven't looked. they seem to think the rainbows are because of the HD65's higher light output /higher than the HD70's.


----------

